# 16 Years old everithing I need to know ??



## *-L!L-PRO-* (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm sixteen, there is it some things I need to know if I want to begin to bulk up a lot in a short time ??


----------



## *o* (Jun 19, 2009)

> *;1042922']Hi' date=' I'm sixteen, there is it some things I need to know if I want to begin to bulk up a lot in a short time ??[/quote']
> 
> Yep, look in the right sections and there a wealth of knowledge, but its not all going to come to this thread i'm afraid.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## ghostlybadge (May 24, 2009)

*o* said:


> Yep, look in the right sections and there a wealth of knowledge, but its not all going to come to this thread i'm afraid.
> 
> Good luck


lol.

if you want to really bulk up in a very short amount of time you will prob need something to boost your testosterone levels.

what is your weight now and what is your desired weight and how long is a short amount of time


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

ghostlybadge said:


> lol.
> 
> if you want to really bulk up in a very short amount of time you will prob need something to boost your testosterone levels.
> 
> what is your weight now and what is your desired weight and how long is a short amount of time


At 16 his natural test levels will be fairly high anyway.

Unfortunately there is no quick fix for this mate, if there was a secret to putting on good quality mass quickly we'd all be doing it.

If you train hard, eat well and get plenty of rest you will grow, these things take time I'm afraid


----------



## ghostlybadge (May 24, 2009)

Eklektik said:


> At 16 his natural test levels will be fairly high anyway.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no quick fix for this mate, if there was a secret to putting on good quality mass quickly we'd all be doing it.
> 
> If you train hard, eat well and get plenty of rest you will grow, these things take time I'm afraid


i know at 16 my test levels were so high they caused a very bad stage of gyno to set in and make my balls shrink.

you live and learn though


----------



## *-L!L-PRO-* (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm 140 pounds and I will like to be at less 160 pound in 6 weeks !!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm 20 lean pounds sounds quite a lot.. I would aim for about 10-12 pounds in 6 weeks.. I was 16 when i joined this site (now 17) and i spent ages looking through threads and picked up a hell of a lot of knowledge. Have a browse through the sections.. journals etc.. Do you go to the gym or?


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

EAT!!

Your young so will have a faster metabolism than most people, cut out sugar, and sugary crappy foods take in good quality calories every2-3hours, clean proteins, complex carbs, and healthy fats!

Might be worth mentioning your intention to your parents incase they wonder where all there food is going to!


----------



## *o* (Jun 19, 2009)

ghostlybadge said:


> lol.
> 
> if you want to really bulk up in a very short amount of time you will prob need something to boost your testosterone levels.
> 
> what is your weight now and what is your desired weight and how long is a short amount of time


'Lol' at what I say is it?

Do not hint to a 16 y.o about going on steroids, the dark side is far too tempting at that age, and its an incredibly irresponsible thing to do.


----------



## ghostlybadge (May 24, 2009)

*o* said:


> 'Lol' at what I say is it?
> 
> Do not hint to a 16 y.o about going on steroids, the dark side is far too tempting at that age, and its an incredibly irresponsible thing to do.


from reading your origianl post that is what i thought you were hinting at. i learnt the hard way that jumping into roids is not the way to go and is not the way to go.

increasing test can be done naturally and there are plents of guids on here about doing it.

main tips i can give are eat more food have more sex do compound exercises to maximise the stress you put your muscels under and reduce the stress in your life.

20lbs in 6 weeks is a very high target to set yourself but if you eat right take enough protein in and work on a 7fts system this just might be possible


----------



## *-L!L-PRO-* (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you for all the information . I appreciate !!

So I need to eat well, but is it there some body how can help my with a plan ??


----------



## ghostlybadge (May 24, 2009)

3 DAYS PER WEEK.

*DAY 1:*

BENCH PRESS: 1 SET REST PAUSE

INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS: 1 SET REST PAUSE

CHEST FLY: 7SETS FST7

SKULL CRUSHER: 1 SET REST PAUSE

OVER HEAD EXTENSION 1 SET REST PAUSE

ROPE PULLDOWN: 7SETS FST7

*DAY2:*

SHOULDER PRESS: 1 SET REST PAUSE

FRONT RAISE: 7SETS FST7

LATERAL DUMBELL RAISE: 7SETS FST7

REAR DELT MACHINE: 7SETS FST7

BARBELL CURL: 1 SET REST PAUSE

CONCENTRATION CURL: 7 SETS FST7

*DAY 3:*

LAT PULLDOWN: 1 SET REST PAUSE

LAT PULLDOWN: 7SETS FST7

MACHINE ROW: 1 SET REST PAUSE

MACHINE ROW: 7SETS FST7

1.	WARM UP WELL WITH MOBILITY NOT CARDIO

2.	THE 1 SET REST PAUSE IS A WEIGHT U CAN DO FOR 4-8 REPS, THEN WHEN U HIT FAILURE U REST FOR 15 BREATHS AND THEN GO AGAIN.

3.	ONCE THIS IS DONE YOU HAVE THE FST7 TRAINING THIS AIMS TO PUMP YOUR MUSCLE SO FAR IT HAS TO GET BIGGER.- YOU COMPLETE 7 SETS OF 10-15 REPS WITH A MODERATE WEIGHT, IT DOWS NOT MATTER HOW LONG A SET TAKES BUT U MUST GET THOSE 10-15 REPS LOL.

4.	ONCE THIS IS DONE STRETCH THEAT MUSCLE LIKE HELL, BETWEEN EACH OF THE 7 SETS AND AT THE END.

*SUPPLEMENTS NEEDED:*

1.	PROTEIN SHAKE- YOU NEED TO EAT OR DRINK FROTEIN EVERY 2-3 HOURS TO KEEP TOPPED UP , YOU CANT STORE IT SO 1 BIG GOOD MEAL IS NO GOOD U NEED SMALL AND OFTEN.

2.	CREATINE- THIS IS A BASIC AS IT HELPS YOU GET THOSE EXTRA REPS OUT AND RECOVER QUICKER.

3.	NO BOOSTER- THIS WILL MAKE YOUR PUMPS HARDER AND LONGER WORKING WITH THIS TYPE OF TRAINING FOR BETTER GAINS AND MUCH MORE OF A WORKOUT.

4.	TEST-BOOSTER ( DIFFERENT TYPES CAUSE DIFFERENT CHANGES TO YOUR WORKOUTS)

5.	PRE WORKOUT FORMULA- THIS COULD BE IN WITH YOUR NO BOOSTER BUT MAYBE NOT.

*RECOMENDATIONS*

1.	PROTEIN- A BASIC WHEY SHAKE AS YOU CAN EAT WITH IT FOR YOUR CARBS. MYPROTEIN.COM IS A GOOD PLACE TO START LOOKING AND YOU CAN FIND LOTS OF DISCOUNT CODES ON HERE

2.	SIZE ON IS GREAT BUT EXPENSIVE (must be cee) I USE EBAY FOR THIS I TAKE 3G A DAY

3.	PLASMA JET GREAT BUT EXPENSIVE ( ARGANINE POWDER AS EFFECTIVE IF TAKEN CORRECTLY) PERSONALLY I TAKE 5G OF L-ARGANINE 1 HOUR BEFORE WORKOUT

4.	----------------------------------------------------

5.	SUPER PUMP 250 HAS HAD SOME GREAT REVIEWS I DO NOT PERSONALLY TAKE A PREWORKOUT SHAKE AND JUST FIRE A T5 INTO ME WHICH GETS ME GOING.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

FST-7....no need for that really, do it if you want but you should really start basic, really basic, especially if your new to training. Start on a few medium weight sessions then gradually increase if you're new to training.

Ghostly, you should have set out a diet rather than list him supplements...not that i'm any good at this stuff just getting my point across 

You want quick bulk - "Eat like a king", "Sleep like a baby", "Train like a hard training person"

:thumbup1:


----------



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> You want quick bulk - "Eat like a king", "Sleep like a baby", "Train like a hard training person"
> 
> :thumbup1:


 :lol: Train like a warrior would have sounded more hard hitting! :laugh:


----------



## ghostlybadge (May 24, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> Ghostly, you should have set out a diet rather than list him supplements...not that i'm any good at this stuff just getting my point across
> 
> :thumbup1:


diet is not my best points as i have not had to go on a bulk period for a few years.

I demolished my ankle and shoulder 3 years ago and had to stop training which ended up in me being 21stone with a 30%+BF have spent that last year running a negative calorie diet while keeping protein high and training weights just to try to keep strength i had left while doing lots of cardio to cut fat down.

Am now at 14st 6 and running 14-15% BF so will need to sort out my diet soon as i do not want my weight to get any lower.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

ghostly? seriously? no legs? DO LEGS!

Mate, do a full body.

Squat

Deadlift

Bench

Row

Pullup

Shoulder press

2-3 times a week. do it hard 3 sets of 10. youll explode.

You dont need supps, but if your insistant,

Fish oil (eat loads of it!)

Multi vit

Whey protein (just whey, none of this megabulk 4000 crap) and limit shakes to 1or2 a day. dont rely on them.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

^^ x2 - 2/3 full body sessions a week will do you wonders, just remember to have at least 1 rest day between workouts


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

muzi said:


> :lol: Train like a warrior would have sounded more hard hitting! :laugh:


I was a little short on....brainpower :laugh:



ghostlybadge said:


> diet is not my best points as i have not had to go on a bulk period for a few years.
> 
> I demolished my ankle and shoulder 3 years ago and had to stop training which ended up in me being 21stone with a 30%+BF have spent that last year running a negative calorie diet while keeping protein high and training weights just to try to keep strength i had left while doing lots of cardio to cut fat down.
> 
> Am now at 14st 6 and running 14-15% BF so will need to sort out my diet soon as i do not want my weight to get any lower.


ok but you really should have emphasised the importanc eof a good diet, it REALLY helps. also, congratulations on getting back into weight training and getting your bf% down, well done  :rockon:



mikex101 said:


> ghostly? *seriously? no legs? DO LEGS!*


kill me now...i failed to see this abomination... :ban:


----------



## ghostlybadge (May 24, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> ghostly? seriously? no legs? DO LEGS!
> 
> Mate, do a full body.
> 
> ...


Legs would help just copied one of my old programs and forgot to check it for legs. I did not do legs on that cycle as i wanted to bring upper body into line with legs as my legs were huge and my upper body was tiny so left out the legs.


----------



## ghostlybadge (May 24, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> kill me now...i failed to see this abomination... :ban:


Yep i will hold my hands up for that one. coppied an old bulking program that had no legs on it. I deserve a ban for that. :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

ghostlybadge said:


> Legs would help just copied one of my old programs and forgot to check it for legs. I did not do legs on that cycle as i wanted to bring upper body into line with legs as my legs were huge and my upper body was tiny so left out the legs.


Then train the legs for strength and the rest for size.


----------



## ghostlybadge (May 24, 2009)

M_at said:


> Then train the legs for strength and the rest for size.


dont worry i now train legs but upper body is still way behind, and even in that program used to throw in a set or 2 of leg presses and squats when i was waiting to get onto a bench.

Moral of thread. TRAIN EVERYTHING INCLUDING LEGS.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

just eat a lot of food mate that normally helps with weight issuses, plenty protein. it will work if you stick at it. try some creatine if your not already taking it aswell.


----------



## *-L!L-PRO-* (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you very much for all this information !!

I appreciate all this help.


----------



## *-L!L-PRO-* (Jul 4, 2009)

ghostlybadge said:


> 3 DAYS PER WEEK.
> 
> *DAY 1:*
> 
> ...


Thank you for all this informationn !!!!

Just two question.. What kind of protein do I need ( Whey... etc ) and do I need a lot of carb or not ??


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

> *;1057083']Thank you for all this informationn !!!!
> 
> Just two question.. What kind of protein do I need ( Whey... etc ) and do I need a lot of carb or not ??


Answer to your questions...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

...READ THIS!!!! It has all the info you need to create the perfect diet for you....don't come back until you've read this!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

ghostlybadge, I strongly disagree with the advice you just give. First of all, a beginner should be concentrating on the compound lifts. You fail to include squats and deads into your recommended routine. Secondly a beginner does not need to worry himself with any test boosters and advanced supplements. Just stick with whey and creatine!

My advice would be to get on a 5x5 routine, bill starr, rippetoes etc.. Lilpro I would concentrate all your efforts on getting stronger on all the compound lifts. Combine this with a solid diet (6 meals a day) and adequate rest and you will grow like a weed.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Another thing which you could do is to add oats to your protein shakes, this will give you a nice carb boost


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

ghostlybadge said:


> Legs would help just copied one of my old programs and forgot to check it for legs. I did not do legs on that cycle as i wanted to bring upper body into line with legs as my legs were huge and my upper body was tiny so left out the legs.


That's a terrible excuse!! Why would you leave legs out regardless of the size of them.. I bet you wouldn't have stopped training your chest if it went too big..


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Routines for the Beginner-Intermediate Lifter.


----------

